# 2x55 Gallon tanks with each 40 blue Tilapia inherited how to keep them alive



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello...
I got overwhelmed with this new Hobby by inheriting 2 55 gallon Tanks with 40 Blue tilapia fingerlings in them
In my non knowledge, i build 2 powerhead filters following this instruction:
dramaticaquascapes.com/diywaterbottlepowerfilterwithcap01.html
They work fine and kept the tank clean for a while but now all is green...
I change water once a week for Nitrite and Nitrate reasons and keep the tanks on a more or less constant 68F/20C temp
They have about 10 hours light through Plant noen lamps hanging on top...
But i know that this is way to much fish...so what can i do, to keep them alive...
Anyone a good idea for a bigger or more powerful diy filter system?
My budget is pretty tight...

Thx in advance


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Look into sponge filters, that might help. Also, if it is too much. You could sell 1of the tanks.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd sell off 80% of the fish. These guys get good size and you're fighting a losing battle. In a 55gal, 4 adults would be pushing it. The only other suggestion, if you just feel you need to raise these guys is buy an Intex pool and put it out side, or a 300gal round stock tank. If you go outdoors you will need to heat the water and that can be done with a good size sump tank and pump

Sponge filters and a heavy duty canister will help, but you current set up will not work and eventually a total crash will occur.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Thx for the statement...
I already thought about an ibc...would fit great in my basement...read a little about these ibc aquaponics...how many fish would you put max in 250 gallon?


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Little update...

Have switched to a chain out of my two 55 gallon tanks and a sump filter with filter matts, anarchies palnts and sponges combined with 18 watt uv light and heaters...
Now i have surprisingly clear water and the plants are growing faster than i can prune them...

So i think they will survive the rest of the spring...

Thx for all your help...
And very interesting through what steps of filter evolution i went...haha...saw them all lying next to each other the other day...
Cute to see my first tries


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad to hear! Thanks for the updates!


----------

